

Ask HN: Do "Lite" versions "work"? - jasongullickson

I'm preparing the marketing plan for my next iPhone application (currently in beta) and I'm trying to decide if I should create a free "Lite" version to accompany the paid-for application.<p>I'd like to hear from developers and users; do Lite versions "work"?
======
jcl
Most anecdotes I have read online indicate that they work, sometimes as a
short-term boost to sales, sometimes longer-term:

<http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/02/shoot-is-iphone/>

[http://candycaneapps.wordpress.com/2008/12/09/the-insouts-
of...](http://candycaneapps.wordpress.com/2008/12/09/the-insouts-of-life-in-
the-appstore/)

[http://www.streamingcolour.com/blog/2009/04/27/the-
numbers-p...](http://www.streamingcolour.com/blog/2009/04/27/the-numbers-post-
part-2/)

[http://148apps.biz/app-sales-coorelation-between-demo-and-
pa...](http://148apps.biz/app-sales-coorelation-between-demo-and-paid-
versions/)

<http://www.veiledgames.com/blog/?p=374>

[http://www.antairgames.com/blog/2009/02/02/hows-that-lite-
ve...](http://www.antairgames.com/blog/2009/02/02/hows-that-lite-version-
treating-you/)

As near as I can tell, a lite version is the most cost-effective form of
marketing available, probably better than making a webpage for your app, or
making a YouTube video of it, or getting your app reviewed on review site (all
of which, I am told, are also very good things to do).

------
mtinkerhess
I released a Lite version of my first app. The download rate of Lite to Paid
was about 50 to 1 -- no more sales than I had been doing before.

The goal with a Lite version is to provide enough functionality so that the
user sees how great your app is and at the same time enough restrictions so
the user feels compelled to pay for the full version. Among many other
mistakes in making this app, I didn't strike the right balance -- I let
functionality take too much of a hit without showing the user clearly how the
paid version would be improved.

~~~
jasongullickson
If you don't mind sharing, what's the name of your application? I'd like to
see what balance you chose.

~~~
mtinkerhess
It was called iTrio. I've since removed the Lite version from the app store.
Its only handicap was that you were limited to easy mode -- to play in regular
mode you had to buy the full version. You can get a pretty good idea of the
app from its site at <http://www.itrioapp.com>.

For my upcoming asteroids-inspired game I'm thinking of imposing a time limit
-- let the player play for somewhere between 2 to 5 minutes and then it's
"game over" and "please buy the full version".

------
peterhi
I have download lite versions of iPhone apps and then later upgraded to the
full version. In fact I have never just bought an app just to see if it is any
good.

YMMV

------
pclark
Yes.

[http://www.iphonesavior.com/2009/01/iphone-developer-
quits-d...](http://www.iphonesavior.com/2009/01/iphone-developer-quits-day-
job-after-ishoot-hits-number-one.html)

namely: "iShoot Lite" went live on January 3, 2009. Less than ten days later
on January 11, the original iShoot rocketed out of obscurity as the number one
Top Paid App in the iTunes App Store with 16,972 downloads in one day. It
virtually blasted the reigning number one iFart app off its perch overnight.
iShoot simultaneously grabbed the Top Free App number one spot as well.

~~~
ScottWhigham
So wait - because this one, single iPhone application's "Lite" version worked,
that means "Lite" versions work? I'm not so convinced. What worked for this
guy doesn't mean it will work across all application types, for all
developers, or for all audiences. OP, I'd be careful reading responses that
are absolutes. No one can tell you definitively whether a "Lite" version will
work for you. They can offer stories/stats of what other apps'
successes/failures have been but do not misconstrue the reason behind the
success/failure as being solely due to having a "Lite" version.

~~~
jasongullickson
Absolutely, I deliberately left the definition of "work" vague to try and
solicit a range of responses.

There are are obvious costs to develop/maintain a "Lite" version but I want to
discover the hidden costs (and benefits) of providing two versions.

I've read somewhere that having a Lite version can impact piracy, which is one
angle I wouldn't have predicted.

------
AdamGibbins
I believe they do yes, I've brought the full version on multiple apps after
being satisfied but restricted with the Lite version.

